# Skeeter must be hot



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

No threads. They are killing the saugeyes South eastern, one would thing walleye would be hitting good too, eh?


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

?????


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nope. Bite is terrible. Everyone stay home until things improve.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Was there today. Couldn't buy a bite. The boy wanted to get out. Cold front with high pressure and north east wind. I didn't think it would be a good day. Ice forming in bays and edges.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

They're spawning, just starting! Jacks can be had on lures, bigger females-well, who knows? If anyone is catching, as you observed,they ain't telling anybody! Don't want Anybody "catchin their fish"!! Weather been crap for weeks, could be the better fishermen(?) aren't out in it, waiting on nicer days!(Of course that will be too late for the spawn bite!)


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Skeeter sunday


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

blueguy140 said:


> Skeeter sunday


Nice!!!! Now there will be a thousand people on the lake this weekend 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

There will be a thousand but 910 of them will be in the wrong places and there at the wrong times.
90% of the fish are in 10% of the water and 10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

J2jm said:


> There will be a thousand but 910 of them will be in the wrong places and there at the wrong times.
> 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water and 10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish


Haha! Very true. Most will be in the wrong place.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I heard that saying from a old man 60 years ago, and its still true.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Some of those look like females all swelled up w/eggs. If so, they ain't spawning yet.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Me and buddy got 10 sometime this week, somewhere on the lake, using some lures. at some time during the evening, somewhere between 2 and 7 lbs,! Any questions? It's on!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I must have been in the other 90% of water. That's how it goes sometimes.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just spent about 3 hours from midnight till 3am casting F11's and renoskys at several locations from shore, state park, spillway and walnut run. i had one on and lost it on my 3rd cast. i figured "man this is gonna be a great night" about 3 hours later all i caught was frost bite (i think, my fingers and face are stinging). It was so cold The rods guides kept freezing up. wind gust had to be 30 mph, id cast towards 10 o'clock and my bait would land at 3 o'clock.. but i will be back out tomorrow after work. too windy to even think about a boat tonight and tomorrow is suppose to be the same.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 257659
> View attachment 257660
> i just spent about 3 hours from midnight till 3am casting F11's and renoskys at several locations from shore, state park, spillway and walnut run. i had one on and lost it on my 3rd cast. i figured "man this is gonna be a great night" about 3 hours later all i caught was frost bite (i think, my fingers and face are stinging). It was so cold The rods guides kept freezing up. wind gust had to be 30 mph, id cast towards 10 o'clock and my bait would land at 3 o'clock.. but i will be back out tomorrow after work. too windy to even think about a boat tonight and tomorrow is suppose to be the same.


you are one dedicated man! brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

buckeyebowman said:


> Some of those look like females all swelled up w/eggs. If so, they ain't spawning yet.


Agreed....and now they'll never get a chance to spawn. Seems to me Mosquito's future walleye population would benefit from these. Just saying....


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mooner said:


> Agreed....and now they'll never get a chance to spawn. Seems to me Mosquito's future walleye population would benefit from these. Just saying....


There’s little to no natural reproduction of walleye in mosquito lake.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Mooner said:


> Agreed....and now they'll never get a chance to spawn. Seems to me Mosquito's future walleye population would benefit from these. Just saying....


HaHa...Here we go!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mooner said:


> Agreed....and now they'll never get a chance to spawn. Seems to me Mosquito's future walleye population would benefit from these. Just saying....


 It really wouldn't. That's why the dnr has nets out.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

I understand and appreciate. 


randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> It really wouldn't. That's why the dnr has nets out.


 I just think it would be good practice for us, as responsible anglers, and in a small lake, to just keep males during the pre-spawn.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mooner said:


> I understand and appreciate.
> 
> I just think it would be good practice for us, as responsible anglers, and in a small lake, to just keep males during the pre-spawn.


They DON'T spawn and ODNR catches a minuscule percentage of females to harvest enough eggs not only to keep skeeter populated but a host of other lakes as well. Your premise makes absolutely zero sense. #factsnotemotion.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I wish you wouldn't fish the fall when the fish really have the feed bags on, I mean they have eggs so that's prespawn too, please stay don't keep any fall fish either thank you!


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I always say that it doesn't really matter when you keep fish and when you don't, just my thinking. At some point in time they will be fat and full of eggs.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow has this thread gone downhill in a hurry....Tight lines everyone


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Might as well just not keep any fish ever like the fluflu feather fishing guys. Plenty of unsustainable fish that comes from faraway places that we don't need to get emotional about at the grocery store.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Mooner said:


> I understand and appreciate.
> 
> I just think it would be good practice for us, as responsible anglers, and in a small lake, to just keep males during the pre-spawn.


I pay good money to go up there and feed my family


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

If they did spawn in there and it was fruitful there would be NO DOUBT that there would be a season to protect those spawners.But we all know that it's not so thus the stocking program.It's a great time of year to catch those larger 'eyes.Go gettum and enjoy.Soon as I get rid of my "freeze baby" attitude I should be joining you.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Mooner said:


> I understand and appreciate.
> 
> I just think it would be good practice for us, as responsible anglers, and in a small lake, to just keep males during the pre-spawn.


Actually the walleye that the DNR take the eggs from on Mosquito, they stock the entire state with those fry. So they will always keep Mosquito filled with walleye. 
That is what I was told by a DNR guy when they were taking the walleye out and getting there eggs and milking the males right there on the lake. You can go up and watch and talk to them as they are working. Very nice guys and knowledgeable of what they are doing. 
So just go and catch and keep what you want at all times. As long as your only keep you daily limit of course.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Thats what i was told also . All pure walleye in skeeter.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

huntindoggie22 said:


> There’s little to no natural reproduction of walleye in mosquito lake.


Exactly. That's why the state not only nets walleye at Skeeter to milk for eggs and milt, but also stocks the lake as well. It's a pretty fertile lake, and the growth rate for eyes is very good there. And don't forget, there a big area north of the buoy line where we're not allowed to fish. Zero pressure there!



joekacz said:


> If they did spawn in there and it was fruitful there would be NO DOUBT that there would be a season to protect those spawners.But we all know that it's not so thus the stocking program.It's a great time of year to catch those larger 'eyes.Go gettum and enjoy.Soon as I get rid of my "freeze baby" attitude I should be joining you.


True. Consider Lake Erie and the regs that disallow keeping any Smallmouth for basically the whole month of May! They do spawn there, and it seems the state wants to help that out. My BIL and I have had some amazing days fishing for smallies around the 'Bula breakwalls!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It's probably true that some folks don't really know they don't naturally reproduce in that lake, and I appreciate people who do care about those kind of things, but there's no reason whatsoever why some have to get sarcastic with remarks instead of explaining the situation.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

joekacz said:


> Soon as I get rid of my "freeze baby" attitude I should be joining you.


Hehe I resemble that remark Joe..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just spent well over an hour at the causeway casting floating stick baits along the rocks... waste of time, the water is very muddy and i couldn't even raise minnows to the lantern. guides kept freezing up again too. think i'm going to wait until monday before i go again. water temp has also dropped by 3 deg. be careful lots of ice on the rocks.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't we all just become vegetarians and love one another?


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Mooner said:


> I understand and appreciate.
> 
> I just think it would be good practice for us, as responsible anglers, and in a small lake, to just keep males during the pre-spawn.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Fishable tonight? Lake had a layer of ice earlier today..... anyone go? Success??


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

bowhunter1487 said:


> Might as well just not keep any fish ever like the fluflu feather fishing guys. Plenty of unsustainable fish that comes from faraway places that we don't need to get emotional about at the grocery store.


I am guessing you are talking about steelhead fly fishing. 

I don't keep steelhead. I don't like the taste. But, I like catching them. Going to hit the river in the morning. 

I catch more walleye in a year than I will eat and let some go. 

"fluflu feather fishing guys" is a stupid comment.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Heading out there this am, anyone have any reports? Should I bring my auger?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jake/Rob said:


> Heading out there this am, anyone have any reports? Should I bring my auger?


 if it's like west branch was yesterday then the bays will definitely be ice covered.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems to me that stripping the eggs and fertilizing on the spot makes sense as the fish are returned to the lake. These fish as well as those being stocked make for a decent population. I do believe that Mosquito could be a super walleye lake if a size and limit were set and enforced with periodic on the water as well as launch point checks.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

miked913 said:


> if it's like west branch was yesterday then the bays will definitely be ice covered.


Thanks Mike913!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Shortdrift, two weeks ago I was up mosquito and spoke with the resource officer. He said something along the lines that the powers to be wants them on the water more during the week, not just on weekends. So you just might see more enforcement there this year.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I for one, don't mind being checked by dnr. A show of presence,may give some, pause in the way that they feel that they can do whatever they want! Seeing the damage and trash is upsetting enough. Let alone watching them keeping every fish they catch, no matter what the law's say. I fished a lake that had signs stating that it is illegal to fish off the courtesy docks. DNR,was directing boat launches and loading. People still tried to fish the docks, most were sent away,but one cast, was $150.00,no license,was $75.00. One officer was busy writing summons to appear in court. No one was exempt! They were all given a vocal warning. But as we all know, some are always going to push the limits. And all boats were checked, coming and going. Looked like the Circus came to town! But you really didn't have to wait very long to launch or load.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Was out Mosquito today. Casted jigs and minnows, Swimbaits, no luck. Anyone have any success?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

JamesF said:


> I for one, don't mind being checked by dnr. A show of presence,may give some, pause in the way that they feel that they can do whatever they want! Seeing the damage and trash is upsetting enough. Let alone watching them keeping every fish they catch, no matter what the law's say. I fished a lake that had signs stating that it is illegal to fish off the courtesy docks. DNR,was directing boat launches and loading. People still tried to fish the docks, most were sent away,but one cast, was $150.00,no license,was $75.00. One officer was busy writing summons to appear in court. No one was exempt! They were all given a vocal warning. But as we all know, some are always going to push the limits. And all boats were checked, coming and going. Looked like the Circus came to town! But you really didn't have to wait very long to launch or load.


Good! My BIL and have been checked and surveyed several times at Pymy. Turns out they were busting members of the straw hat and beard brigade, aka "the blue scourge" left and right! Why? Because they were violating the law. But they complained about being picked on, and we know how it goes with a "vocal minority" these days! So, enforcement efforts were throttled back. I didn't like that. I want them to bust as many stinking poachers as they can, and I don't care what they look like! 

As far as the surveys went we told a couple of guys we were in favor of the 9" crappie limit that had just gone into effect in many Ohio lakes, and wished that Pymy would get the same. Our personal size limit is 10". As far as I'm concerned if a crappie ain't 10" it ain't worth cleaning!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Good! My BIL and have been checked and surveyed several times at Pymy. Turns out they were busting members of the straw hat and beard brigade, aka "the blue scourge" left and right! Why? Because they were violating the law. But they complained about being picked on, and we know how it goes with a "vocal minority" these days! So, enforcement efforts were throttled back. I didn't like that. I want them to bust as many stinking poachers as they can, and I don't care what they look like!
> 
> As far as the surveys went we told a couple of guys we were in favor of the 9" crappie limit that had just gone into effect in many Ohio lakes, and wished that Pymy would get the same. Our personal size limit is 10". As far as I'm concerned if a crappie ain't 10" it ain't worth cleaning!


I believe there is new rules at Pymy that went into effect for crappie on March 1st....20 fish/9" size


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

You are correct about Pymatuning.

Good length and number limit. Who really needs more than that anyway.


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jake/Rob said:


> Was out Mosquito today. Casted jigs and minnows, Swimbaits, no luck. Anyone have any success?


We spent about 4hrs on Misquito yesterday , North side, South Side, Causeway, not even a nibble.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Snl8387 said:


> We spent about 4hrs on Misquito yesterday , North side, South Side, Causeway, not even a nibble.


We got a few last night. Water temp was 39 and the bit is still a little slow......


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

TClark said:


> No threads. They are killing the saugeyes South eastern, one would thing walleye would be hitting good too, eh?


 not so ....couldn't get a bite...spots still has a coat of ice as of Saturday!


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

litman24 said:


> We got a few last night. Water temp was 39 and the bit is still a little slow......


Nice catches! 
We're gonna try again next weekend.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Mahoning should be popin', water level is stable. Anybody catching the eyes?


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

REY298 said:


> Mahoning should be popin', water level is stable. Anybody catching the eyes?


I wanted to head over to the end of 62 in alliance this week. But I'm being sent to Minnisota for work. 
I've seen a lot of cars over there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Mahoning should be popin', water level is stable. Anybody catching the eyes?


Didn't see a lot going on yesterday. 3 cars parked and fishing. River is back within its banks. Checked out the area before heading to West Branch.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Didn't see a lot going on yesterday. 3 cars parked and fishing. River is back within its banks. Checked out the area before heading to West Branch.


Cold & windy tonight but still put eyes in the boat. Stick baits in shallows.


----------



## Jason abate (Nov 24, 2016)

litman24 said:


> Cold & windy tonight but still put eyes in the boat. Stick baits in shallows.


Do you like the north or south end?


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Jason abate said:


> Do you like the north or south end?


Wind direction and mph plays a lot into where I go. But, 70% south end.


----------

